# FV Northwestern scale model



## chris g

Hi everyone
Ive taken the plunge and decided to make my first model boat, ive been at it for a month or so. Thoroughly enjoyable and addictive, alot more goes into it than meets the eye.
Iam making a FV Northwestern from Deadliest Catch, i love the elegant old girl and havent seen too many try and make her, so hopefully ill do her justice.

Total Scratch build

I am a complete novice so some methods may seem bizarre, started out by carving her hull out of high density foam, which was reasonably fast and productive. having already made myself full sized 1:32 plans. I struggled for a while to adequately seal the foam for future fibregalss layup, but i got there in the end with plain old pollyfilla yes i was surprised how well it worked, it was easily sandable and took to the foam well.
So my journey onwards full of self discovery lol, alot of materials id never used before, the next was fibreglass, which was reasonably priced, my technique however for a first time was pretty good, the odd tear in the gel coat where i added the matting, however the resin and strength was all good.
Hull is ready for deck and rib fit outs, wheelhouse is formed, sadly the cold weather has halted recent progress, however nothing is lost and i have whipped up 100 odd pot frames.


----------



## chris g

Fibreglass hull









Markings for ribs and deck


----------



## chris g

So i did my first water test last night, watertight and is very well balanced. However im going to need an awful lot of weight/ballast.

Iam planning to include a fair bit of hardware which shall hopefully bring the weight up. This will include 2 12v lead acid batteries in parrallel, feeding the motor and a large diesel sound generator.......6V lead acid in the bow for bow thruster, all the lights, bilge pump, radars and working crane mechanism.
Hopefully and with some good planning ill be able to fit all this in. Its not just about hiding it under the deck as i want an area accessible to incorporate maybe ballast tanks as this might help my dilemma.









I have a selection of motors, this is because ive been given some contradicting information i may have to trial and error it. There is a Johnsson 600 which some claim will be too fast..i think it might be the best option as the northwestern model will be very heavy and will need power, in real life she does 11-14 knots which is pretty decent. The other engines are a 540 6:1 which ive been advised as giving better scale speed, i have my concerns as scale speed is diffult to get right, at that size the water is like soup as opposed to water therfore more power is needed, which maybe makes it look a bit faster. The last one is a graupner 600 that is 8.5 volts so id need to run it off of a 6v battery. A friend has a lifeboat which is a bit shorter than my model but has twin triple 7s, this worries me as the speed isnt that fast. Anyway plenty of time later on to decide.


----------



## chris g

I did a mock up of the wheel house just to see how it looks, the wheelhouse was only taped together and put on temporary supports, the wheelhouse and captains quarters need to be trimmed too, but im very satisfied with the look and realistic form. I may have to look at the bow as it appears a bit sharp, not a lot though.


----------



## chris g

more mock test


----------



## chris g

Ribs and deck support fitting


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisgillespie1/sets/72157628647156587/


----------



## wbeedie

Hi Chris , I have been following this build over on mayhem ,and the same as yourself a novice but the difference is you are good at this , did you keep the plug/mould for the hull as am sure there would be offers for this hull especially on the northwestern forum, in fact wouldnt mind one myself , I tried contacting Marco the original builders last year but never got anything back apart from something to do with copyrite laws preventing them giving copies of the plans away, also forgot I am looking into Billing Andrea Gail , I was checking further info today on the web and I think it was www.rcgroups.net and a lot of members ion there would be interested in this build as well


----------



## chris g

wbeedie said:


> Hi Chris , I have been following this build over on mayhem ,and the same as yourself a novice but the difference is you are good at this , did you keep the plug/mould for the hull as am sure there would be offers for this hull especially on the northwestern forum, in fact wouldnt mind one myself , I tried contacting Marco the original builders last year but never got anything back apart from something to do with copyrite laws preventing them giving copies of the plans away, also forgot I am looking into Billing Andrea Gail , I was checking further info today on the web and I think it was www.rcgroups.net and a lot of members ion there would be interested in this build as well


Hey wbeedie, yes im charting my progress on a few forums, as its nice to chat about things, so wider scope the better.
Yeh ive never done anything like this, however i think my best asset is attention to detail and research. It helps also i love the boat which fires in a bit of passion. Im making mistakes along the way and im charting some of them.
im on the northwestern forum blogging away aswell, ive been a member there for a while. You will probably find great resistance going direct to Marco or any design team, as the effort that goes into designing is quite considerable and they dont like to give it away.
Also Marco is now defunct.
I think the andrea gail would be a nice project, i looked at the kit aswell. Just need to make sure you have the one suitable for RC as there is a cheaper one that is static.


----------



## wbeedie

Aye its the 1:30 size one , the problem with the model is its the Lady Grace (the one used in the film so not a true copy)so some changesare needed to be made crane is different and would need to extend the port rail back as it was heightened welll aft of where the models stops as extra shelter and some of the colours changedbut its nowt to serious, as for Marco , they are still onthe go just not building now , hydraulics only , haulers and the likes at a different place in Seattle , not been on the Northwestern forum forum a while


----------



## chris g

So ive basically spent the last few days cutting and glueing the hull ribs, this isnt a particularly glamerous job however very neccessary.
The fibre glass although strong has a certain amount of flex, so the ribs and infills are to act as wall supports to keep a certain amount of rigidity. It is the best that can be done as i need a certain amount of open plan space.

The wife has been harping on about putting some paint on, ive resisted the temptation making sure i have all the structural work finnished first, id say im nearly there. Only deck supports left to do down below, then ill be ready to commence work on the decks.

Ive also been doing some outer hull work only in the form of gentle filling and sanding. the wheel house has also had gentle filling and sanding, so ill maybe prime it tonight, make the wife happy lol.


----------



## MikeK

Wow now I've got it in stereo ! lol 
You keep building Chris and I will continue to be amongst the impressed audience (as is hopefully your good lady !)

Mike


----------



## jerome morris

Great looking boat your building there Chris


----------



## chris g

jerome morris said:


> Great looking boat your building there Chris


The real thing or mine lol, the real thing is an attractive working boat indeed.

So here is some pictures of the rib and infill work to strengthening the hull.


----------



## chris g

So i primed and added one top coat of paint, i still have to sand the wheelhouse was primed and one top coat added also. The white visualy makes a difference to the overal look and feel, the wife was maybe right, as i actualy feel as if all my efforts are getting somewhere...hehe


----------



## chris g

So ive spent the last few days, remaking my mould, as i had made good adjustments to the hull and felt it worthwhile to re do for future. At this stage im thinking ahead of maybe making an Early Dawn and North American also. This would involve reducing the length which can be done by adding a temporary stern plate to my mould, as the Early Dawn and North American are the same hull just havent been lengthened.

Ive worked out and penciled all the hull markings and openings, ive primed the lower hull ready for first coat of red anti foul.

no photos at the moment as interent is at a trickle at the moment


----------



## chris g

ok internet is working better today, here is some photos of the mould and hull prime work. The mould was a great success nice and tight, strong and secure.
Sadly because of the heat reaction it took some of the top layer of paint with it, and bubbled large areas. So i know it wasnt lack of release agent, just the heat reaction with the resin and hardner.


----------



## chris g

only 5 attachments allowed so this is continued from previous post.


----------



## chris g

Ive been working on the hull details, these are all pencilled on and are ready to be cut/drilled added to etc. Ive added the first coat of red anti foul, lightly sanded. This is all the paint work ill do on the bottom until all the running gear/keel/and bow thrusters etc.


----------



## chris g

Ive been working on running gear, the holes have been drilled. I had to wait and get a longer prop shaft, at the outset i was going for a short as shaft possible, the 90mm was 30mm too short, so i now have a 160mm just to make sure.
The reason was to keep all the weight in the middle. Ive drilled through for the bow thrusters and also added the keel to the hull. The hardest part so far has been the bilge keel's tricky little things, thankfully they are on now and solid.
Ive also drilled through all deck openings for water escape, also the under deck tank flows. Ive made my own 7mm rubber strakes just need to prime them and stick them on.
Ive got 12 hawsers to drill and anchor area to sort, so not alot left to do asthetically externally. 
I have stern deck section cut and ready and bow section is also ready. This isnt going to be as straight forward as it appears, im looking to have some fixed sections of deck and moveable areas on moveable areas lol. 

Coming up to crunch time, ELECTRONICS i have a mixture of excitment and trepidation, as i have very little clue about it


----------



## chris g

The weather here in scotland has been on the cold side, so struggled to get much done with glues and epoxies etc. Ive set up a form of heating in the garage and have managed to do the framework for the deck ive already cut. Much like the hull supports many little pieces to be cut and glued together.
I have taken pictures, but there isnt a great deal to see, i have still been plodding away on it most days, just seems im floating about in different sections doing little bits. The hull below water just needs to be finnished with paint, bow thruster grills and to glue on the fake anodes and sonars. Ive done a fair bit on the hull above water, all holes have been drilled and cut including hawsers, the only hole to do is anchor.Much like the bilge keel, ive found the trim that was formerly the deck height a bit more difficult than anticipated, it is so thin in all directions but they are done, just the bow one to do. 
It would be very easy to just paint the former deck line, also easy to paint the detailing for water escapes and tank in/outflows, but ive done it the hard way, in my mind im hoping it will give greater depth and realism to the model.

The deck water escapes and tank flows, i drilled out and cut to there shape, the tank flows are in line with the deck supports i put on earlier and i managed to drill and cut to a decent depth. Because these naturally lie close to the waterline, i prethought about how to tackle this as i dont want water coming in. The holes are sealed from the inside with resin, resin is also applied from the outside. ( havent tested yet)
The deck run offs, i will be sealing with clear plastic. Id love to have it all real, just cant afford water in about the electrics i just dont have the space for sealed tanks and water collectors.
Ill post pictures again at some point, just not a great deal to show that is different.


----------



## jerome morris

Chris, You may want to leave a scupper or two open just incase you get any amount of water on deck, at least it would be able to clear itself away.


----------



## chris g

jerome morris said:


> Chris, You may want to leave a scupper or two open just incase you get any amount of water on deck, at least it would be able to clear itself away.


thanks jerome, my plan is the deck is bananna shape from stern to bow, and then is bananna shaped from port to starboard, all water will fall and flow to where the pot table is approx, i plan to have a grilled area, they even have a real life grill area where they stand to throw the hook. Basically ill have one area that will have a flow into a small tank with a pump.

I really cant have any of the real scuppers open as they are 2 close to the water. Iam planning on a sealed deck, i just dont think it wise to have realistic amount of water on deck. As its a very wet deck lol.

My other reason is, the back of wheelhouse/cpt quarters/funnel is going to be removable to show detail. Again i dont want to much water on deck swirling about as it may find access through this areas.

I have given it alot of thought, and until i test it i wont know for sure, i may well have to open a scupper, but im hoping not


----------



## 6639

chris g said:


> my plan is the deck is bananna shape from stern to bow, and then is bananna shaped from port to starboard, all water will fall and flow to where the pot table is approx,
> 
> I really cant have any of the real scuppers open as they are 2 close to the water. Iam planning on a sealed deck, i just dont think it wise to have realistic amount of water on deck. As its a very wet deck lol.


chris.............the banana shape from stern to bow is called the Sheer line, and the banana shape from one side to the other is called Camber.
if you fit combings on the deck high enough for the superstructure to fit over (that is a raised rim of wood.........see the combings on my lifeboat build here...... http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=34379.msg350400#new replies 229, 230 or 231, and you glue the decks down well, and seal them at the edges with filler to make a good watertight deck, you can have as many open scuppers as you want..........the boat won't take in water and won't sink.......it's only if you DON'T make freeing ports on your bulwarks and you get a building up of water on your decks that can't find anywhere to go, will you have trouble.
neil.


----------



## chris g

nhp651 said:


> chris.............the banana shape from stern to bow is called the Sheer line, and the banana shape from one side to the other is called Camber.
> if you fit combings on the deck high enough for the superstructure to fit over (that is a raised rim of wood.........see the combings on my lifeboat build here...... http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=34379.msg350400#new replies 229, 230 or 231, and you glue the decks down well, and seal them at the edges with filler to make a good watertight deck, you can have as many open scuppers as you want..........the boat won't take in water and won't sink.......it's only if you DON'T make freeing ports on your bulwarks and you get a building up of water on your decks that can't find anywhere to go, will you have trouble.
> neil.


Thanks neil, it is perhaps feasable, i will be doing extensive testing, my only concern was the bulk of the deck is removable due to the shape as you stated to me (thanks) sheer line and camber, makes it tricky to seal properly.
I will of course be trying my best to do this, through various rubber gasquets and hatch clips etc. I guess ive had a negative attitude towards sealing properly, hence my decision to have no water ingress as it has been stated no outgress either lol.

Thanks for giving me something extra to think about, i havent sealed them up yet, and i am working on the deck, so it wouldnt be to hard to test before i start on electronics.


----------



## 6639

send me a pm with your email address on it and I'll send you a diagramn of a hatch coming for a flush deck that I use on my old steam trawlers that is totally watertight.
it'll ber tomorrow now as I'll have to sketch it for you, and after a couple of old beers, my lines tonight will be a little wonky, lol
neil.


----------



## chris g

Thanks neil pm sent

enjoy your beers[=P]


----------



## chris g

More deck work, shame all the individual cuts and work will be hidden from the eye it is strong and light exactly what i want for above waterline. I also placed on about 90 pots just to see what they looked like on.
the look is pretty good, they all fit well per real life, they will sit better once deck finnishing has been completed, the temporary deck had bows in etc, but ill post it up.
So i will be continuing with the bow deck next.


----------



## chris g

Ive been busy working on the bow deck, although the smallest section of deck it is proving to be the most time consuming. It will have 2 removable sections and initially had a fair bit of head scratching as the best process going forward.
Im satisfied ive come to the best conclusion, not worth taking a picture of at the moment, but ill post a picture up soon before i start to fix down the permenant sections of deck.
The 2 removable sections allow great access to the bow section where the bow thruster is and the 6V battery will be, there will be a whole host of electrical work in there also.
A combination of Devcon 2ton and Gorilla glue has been used, with the cooler weather both have been very satisfactory in doing their job, I do give the newly glued work a few blasts of heat with a hair dryer. Gorilla glue has worked out very well for my framework, as with the expansion properties it pushes it all tight without really buckling and distorting, good clamps help also.
So iam hoping to have this fiddly section completed over the weekend.


----------



## chris g

seems strange having not updated for a whole week, im feeling guilty of neglect lol
Ive been very busy this last week, with work that pays the bills so havent done a stroke on the Northwestern. Ill hopefully get some stuff done this weekend, ill be busy all next week too.
just thought id let anyone that is interested know, its not gone cold


----------



## jerome morris

Good to hear your keeping us in the loop.


----------



## chris g

so here is some photos, for those that are still interested. I seem to lose hours and hours and it appears i havent done much lol....but i know i havennt been slacking haha.


----------



## chris g

few more pics

























http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisgillespie1/sets/72157628647156587/


----------



## jerome morris

Excellant!


----------



## antias

Your Northwestern looks really amazing. A friend of mine looks for hours through the net to collect data to make a hull for himself. So i found your report.

Keep up the good work!!

Matthias


----------



## johnny vansevenant

chris g said:


> Hi everyone
> Ive taken the plunge and decided to make my first model boat, ive been at it for a month or so. Thoroughly enjoyable and addictive, alot more goes into it than meets the eye.
> Iam making a FV Northwestern from Deadliest Catch, i love the elegant old girl and havent seen too many try and make her, so hopefully ill do her justice.
> 
> Total Scratch build
> 
> I am a complete novice so some methods may seem bizarre, started out by carving her hull out of high density foam, which was reasonably fast and productive. having already made myself full sized 1:32 plans. I struggled for a while to adequately seal the foam for future fibregalss layup, but i got there in the end with plain old pollyfilla yes i was surprised how well it worked, it was easily sandable and took to the foam well.
> Dus mijn reis verder vol zelfontdekking lol, veel materialen die nooit eerder zijn gebruikt, de volgende was glasvezel, wat redelijk geprijsd was, mijn techniek was echter voor de eerste keer redelijk goed, een vreemde scheur in de gelcoat waar ik de matten, maar de hars en sterkte waren allemaal goed.
> Romp is klaar voor dek en ribben, stuurhuis is gevormd, helaas heeft het koude weer de recente voortgang gestopt, maar er gaat niets verloren en ik heb 100 oneven potframes gemaakt.
> 
> View attachment 25907
> 
> 
> View attachment 25909
> 
> 
> View attachment 25908
> 
> 
> View attachment 25910
> 
> 
> View attachment 25911
> 
> [/CITAAT]
> hello chris , do you have one hull of the north western for sale, please


----------

